# Social Security Direct Deposit.



## Trade (Apr 7, 2019)

This morning I was looking at my credit union statement online and I saw that my Social Security payment had already been deposited on April 5th. Since my birthday is on the 2nd of the month it is scheduled to be deposited on the second Wednesday, which would be April 10th. Ever since I started getting Social Security it has been deposited right on time. But this month it was 5 days early. Last month it was early too, but I can't remember by how much. I wrote it off to a glitch. But this is now twice in a row. Is anyone else experiencing this? I find it mildly annoying myself. Not nearly as annoying as if it was late, but nonetheless annoying. I like things like this to be on time. Not late, and not early either. I am not going to enter it as a deposit to my account until the 10th.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2019)

My bd is the 18th, My check comes the week of the 18th


----------



## Don M. (Apr 7, 2019)

Our SS payments are usually deposited between the 10th and 12th of the month....been that way for years.  I don't pay much attention to When the deposit occurs....so long as it Does occur.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 7, 2019)

In March I noticed mine was showing as pending a day before I expected it to. But it's no biggie as far as I'm concerned. I get mine the 4th Wednesday of the month.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 7, 2019)

In Canada they are requesting direct deposit for everything now.

In fact I think people that don't have direct deposit are going to be forced to use it.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 9, 2019)

Job I had (medical office) decided to demand everyone do direct deposit.    Man, that went over like a farting church.   Their changed their mind the next day.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 9, 2019)

Mandatory direct deposit is quite common.  I actually prefer it vs going to the bank myself.

Those check cashing places are a rip-off, and carrying large amounts of cash is not safe.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 10, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Mandatory direct deposit is quite common.  I actually prefer it vs going to the bank myself.
> 
> Those check cashing places are a rip-off, and carrying large amounts of cash is not safe.



I agree.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 10, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Mandatory direct deposit is quite common.  I actually prefer it vs going to the bank myself.
> 
> Those check cashing places are a rip-off, and carrying large amounts of cash is not safe.


You make excellent points Applecruncher. Also eliminates checks getting lost or placed in the wrong box (a real possibility with our mail handlers). Going paperless is saving lots of trees (hopefully).


----------



## Knight (Apr 12, 2019)

Since Soc. Sec direct deposit shows up every month the exact date doesn't make any difference to me. Having direct deposit my MRD show up around the 10th. my wife's MRD the 18th.  her  pension the 25th. my pension on the last day of each month. Bills have a grace period & get paid  online. The 1st of each month  totaling the deposits subtracting the debits has been a breeze.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 12, 2019)

mine is the 3rd day or if that is the weekend then either the preceding business day of each month but many times it has been deposited early and around the end of the year januarys deposit is sometimes made in december. because I do the direct deposit i get some perks from my bank.


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 12, 2019)

Mine is DD on the fourth Wednesday of the month. Sometimes I check my bank account online and it is always deposited actually on Tuesday night. Like clockwork.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 19, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> You make excellent points Applecruncher. Also eliminates checks getting lost or placed in the wrong box (a real possibility with our mail handlers). Going paperless is saving lots of trees (hopefully).



I wouldn't have it any other way, saves a lot of work and you don't have to worry about mail being stolen or taken out of mailbox and scattered by pranksters (it happened to me once).  My BD is on the 13th and I get the deposit on the third Weds.


----------

